# Type of plants



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Ok i was just wondering what type of plants would be the best to put afloat the top of the tank during the simulation of the rainy season, and should u float all of them or should u put some of them under the gravel to to simulate the sign of new surroundings, and new vegatative growth?

thanks ahead of time ur boy, Trillyen


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i would say duckweed, its a bitch on the filters tho,


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Thanks ill give it a try, hope ur right!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

shoot id do water lettuce its cool and the roots would look cool and it grows fast so it would cover ur tank quickly


----------



## xtremeyolks (Nov 27, 2002)

Try phyanthus fluitans also called red root floaters. Very cool little floating plant


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

stratiodies aloidies the water solder foalts in the summer submerges inthe winter, water lettucie or water hiyacinth.


----------

